# Diy rocket fuel



## i-a-n (10/8/14)

I've tried a number of different styles based on the recipes on this site. 

The fruit drinks at high percentage can be interesting. 

http://homebrewingcaps.com

The caps themselves can be quite useful. 

Thought some of you folk might be interested.


----------



## Diggs (1/9/14)

Otherwise known as jungle juice


----------



## Grainer (1/9/14)

or shiat mix


----------



## Blind Dog (1/9/14)

Bloody hell its a mini WilliamsWarn!


----------



## Phoney (1/9/14)

Are they just like oztops?


----------

